# Anyone have a doggy carseat?? Post pics!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So I always get asked if my dogs are really in a carseat? Lol. And yes they are, and I feel like people think I'm nuts. Does anyone else use a carseat for the pups?! If so, I wanna see some pictures!
Mojo and Lola relaxing









Mojo loves his Mohawk!









Lazy Leo









Love bugs









Trying out our new carseat in the house, can we all fit?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute! I just use a dog bed in my seat. I am debating getting one of these though


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I never thought they would actually like it but eventually they came around and now I don't have to drive w them all over my lap fighting for attention, lol!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

teetee said:


>


Awh how cute is that!!! Sitting so pretty!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

lol she will tolerate it for a little bit, but she'd rather climb all over me


----------



## KathyPlaskow (Jul 25, 2012)

Now that is a great idea. Wonderful to have them stay in a car seat while driving around with them.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana, love your pics, such a cute trio! :love2: They look like such spoiled little
monkeys too! I love all of their little accessories, very nice. Chanel & my boys
have that Hip Doggie mohawk hoodie but in green, I'm a Hip Doggieholic. lol


Tiffany, it's nice to see more pics of pretty Miya, I can never get enough of her. :cloud9: 
Just want to smooch her all over!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KathyPlaskow said:


> Now that is a great idea. Wonderful to have them stay in a car seat while driving around with them.


It's so much easier now! Otherwise I'd have all 3 fighting for a spot on my lap. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Zorana, love your pics, such a cute trio! :love2: They look like such spoiled little
> monkeys too! I love all of their little accessories, very nice. Chanel & my boys
> have that Hip Doggie mohawk hoodie but in green, I'm a Hip Doggieholic. lol
> 
> ...


Thanks LS!! I love hip doggie too, they make the coolest hoodies! I also love this brand called RuffLuv, they're based out of new York and are pretty reasonably priced too. Juicy used to be my favorite until they stopped making doggie stuff and now I have to look for it on eBay. I wanted to ask u what brand dog carrier you have Bella in in your photos? I love it!!!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

She would love that LS and she'd smooch you right back! Maybe a little tongue in the nose if she really likes you, which I know she would!


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

I love Max's carseat, all my friends think I'm crazy though!


----------



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

Where did you get these cas seats, I can't seem to find any, and been looking for a few months.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thor said:


> Where did you get these cas seats, I can't seem to find any, and been looking for a few months.


I recently bought another one on amazon called k & h bucket booster car seat that was only like $70 with shipping (in US) and I really like it!! My other one was over $150, wish I saw the amazon one first! Lol


----------



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks! Will have to check out amazon and eBay  I'm always so hesitant to order things online...I always worry the size will be wrong or the quality will suck. But guess I'll just have to brave it.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I am too! But the one on amazon Is actually for sale on gwlittle.com, but it's a lot more expensive on there compared to amazon. I think gwlittle has a video of it too so u can get a better idea of size and looks.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I just posted about the one I got for Roxy. 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/70725-arrival-snoozer-pictures-included.html


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

rms3402 said:


> I just posted about the one I got for Roxy.
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/70725-arrival-snoozer-pictures-included.html


I love it!! It's so nice and comfy looking! Lucky girl Roxy!


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a large Outlook car seat that holds two pups...this is Archie and Abbey
View attachment 7640


Then I have the smaller Outlook seat that holds one pup (Tinker or Moma Mia)

And the little kids ride in their hard crates strapped in the back seat. 

So now that I have six I may need one more car seat! ....hmmmmm.....naaaa....I don't think I'll be taking all 6 out at one time!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mona Lisa's Smile said:


> I have a large Outlook car seat that holds two pups...this is Archie and Abbey
> View attachment 7640
> 
> 
> ...


That picture is so funny and cute!! She's covering her sister's eyes!!! Omg 6 at once!!! I can do three at once and thats pushing it!! Lol


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

We have a medium snoozer lookout. We LOVE it, and it was the safest thing I could find they I know would actually keep them secure in a crash. I got LOTS of pics!


















































Some older pics-


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Honey's first trip in her new car seat today - she loved being able to see what was going on!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Pumpernickel said:


> I love Max's carseat, all my friends think I'm crazy though!


Oh my god, i am in love with your dog x


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

rach_palin said:


> Oh my god, i am in love with your dog x


I love how he is leavning on his arm! Hahaha! Where did you get that seat?


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

They all look so cute in their carseats .

So far Rocky was in his travel carrier bag in the car. I buckle it up and leave the top open and seperately buckle up Rocky. Always worked well. However, I am looking for a fabric crate now that I can buckle up so I can put Rocky in it without having to buckle him up seperately anymore.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

rach_palin said:


> Oh my god, i am in love with your dog x


Ahhh thanks 




heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> I love how he is leavning on his arm! Hahaha! Where did you get that seat?


I know he looks so funny  I think they sell it on Amazon, it's called the Solvit Tagalong booster seat.




Rocky said:


> I am looking for a fabric crate now that I can buckle up so I can put Rocky in it without having to buckle him up seperately anymore.


I'm looking for a fabric crate too. The one I want is the Maelson soft kennel. It's not cheap but looks really good quality. The smallest one they currently do is too big for Max but I contacted them to ask if they might make a smaller one in the future and they said they are bringing one out at the end of September so I'll hopefully be getting one then.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I found a really nice one on ebay. It comes in a small size, has curtains, and 3 openings (which I especially like, as many only have 2). If you are interested I can give you the ebay link.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Its not crazy, i seriously need one for my 2 girls. There has been times when i had to brake hard and penny fell to the floor and tiny sled across the back seat, none of them were hurt thank goodness. I'll post a pic when i do get one.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Rocky said:


> I found a really nice one on ebay. It comes in a small size, has curtains, and 3 openings (which I especially like, as many only have 2). If you are interested I can give you the ebay link.


Oooh yes please


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Miya's carseat kinda sinks in, if you can see above. It looks good there, but after time it sinks...does anyone love their carseat? I like for her to sit up high so she can comfortably see out the window? Any recommendations?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

teetee said:


> Miya's carseat kinda sinks in, if you can see above. It looks good there, but after time it sinks...does anyone love their carseat? I like for her to sit up high so she can comfortably see out the window? Any recommendations?


I have 3 different carseats, the snoozer lookout, k & h booster, and the LA Rider, my favorite by far is the LA Rider. It's definitely the one that gets used the most. Its so soft and the mechanism by which it buckles in to stay put is the best. 

Here it is:


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

dang, can I sleep in that? Looks more comfy than my bed.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I posted this i thought when this was first posted some how didn't show up.
I don't have Amberleah bucked in just put her in for pictures. She was sad she thought we where going bye bye.


----------



## riverofchange (Jun 21, 2012)

Pumpernickel said:


> I love Max's carseat, all my friends think I'm crazy though!


I love this picture and for some reason I immediately thought in a Joey (Friends) voice- How ya doing? LMBO too cute


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

riverofchange said:


> I love this picture and for some reason I immediately thought in a Joey (Friends) voice- How ya doing? LMBO too cute


Hehe I know exactly what you mean! So funny!


----------

